# Triazine Additive Seen Boosting Lithium Battery Energy Storage



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Very interesting. If they can make these cathodes in such a way as to be a drop-in replacement on existing production lines, and combine this improvement with the silicon-containing anodes reported to be going into production, we could see a quadrupling of capability in existing battery form-factors (energy density) at approximately the same price/cost within the next 18 months. That's better than Moore's Law...


----------

